# New 24H of Nurburgring & ADAC App for iPhone, iPad and Android



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You'd think with the seemingly limitless number of television channels and stations on Satellite Radio that car enthusiasts looking for coverage of series in other markets like Europe and Japan would have no problem monitoring most races much less iconic ones like the 24 Hours of Nurburgring. Alas, Americans still can't via TV or radio but the internet and various devices using it make no such barriers and we're happy to announce that a new app for iPhone, iPad and Android will help you better monitor the 24 Hour enduro.

Okay, so there's no video feed nor trick map like the $30 iPad app from F1 (a feature that would be really handy BTW given the size of the Nurburgring), but you can get up to date on the many classes that run and that's an excellent addition to listening to the event via Radio Le Mans because Hindhaugh and the boys, as awesome as they are, can't possibly keep you up to date with the lesser-known cars all the time. 










Want an idea for just how insane the 24 Hours of Nurburgring is simply from the Audi perspective? Click the link below to our 2009 race wrapup and you'll find a heck of a lot more than the R8 LMS teams. The rest of the field included both generations of TT, A3s, S3s, an RS 4, an A4 and even a D1 V8. Audi Factory drivers Timo Bernhard and Romain Dumas were also there in their Manthey Racing Porsches and this year Audi rallying great Walter Rohrl is confirmed to be racing a Porsche 911 hybrid as well. In other words, the race is not to be missed so if you've got an iPhone, iPad or Android we highly recomend the reasonable $1.99 price of the app. Even better, the app isn't just a one race pony as it can also be used to keep track of ADAC GT Masters series where the R8 LMS also competes.

Worth noting, we've just installed the app on our iPad and its display size is definitely optimized for iPhone though it still works just fine.

Read more after the jumps.

* 24H of Nurburgring App on iTunes *

* Fourtitude 2009 24 Hours of Nurburgring Race Report *


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

Why does everyone seem to skip those of us with Windows Mobile phones????? The new HTC HD2 phone blows away any competitors phone with its huge screen and fastest cpu! And we love auto racing too!


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

its 420


----------

